

OSMC is a free and open source media center - ankurpatel
https://osmc.tv/

======
tobik
Because this wasn't clear to me immediately: This is a Linux distribution with
Kodi preinstalled that grew out of the Raspbmc project.

Link to their GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/samnazarko/osmc](https://github.com/samnazarko/osmc)

------
ankurpatel
This is from their wiki site for more clarification

Kodi is a media center application and OSMC is the operating system that runs
Kodi and brings it to your device. OSMC is not a fork of Kodi but rather a
Linux distribution that ships Kodi as the main application. This is a similar
concept to Kodi running on top of Windows or Android.

OSMC is based on Debian Jessie (a flavour of GNU/Linux) and has been heavily
optimised to provide the best TV experience possible.

------
patja
The information available on the website and github is pretty sparse. Will it
play blu-ray iso's or folders? Support for DTS-MA? TV tuner support
documentation just says "most work", which really doesn't answer the question
at all. In general the documentation just says it will do anything you want it
to, without going into any specifics.

Do I have to go back through the docs on Kodi and assume this will do
everything Kodi will?

~~~
ankurpatel
This is an open source project and hence lacks the resources to document or be
as polished. As mentioned in my comment below it is a OS which runs only one
program which is the Kodi Media Center but it will support Apps along with
Kodi Media Center.

~~~
dragonwriter
> This is an open source project and hence lacks the resources to document or
> be as polished.

PostgreSQL is an open source project, and has documentation on par with its
commercial alternatives. Open source doesn't have to mean poorly documented.

------
colinramsay
I've been using Raspbmc and OSMC (which spawned from Raspbmc) on both RP1 and
RP2 and they've both been great. While OSMC is only on RC2, it's fairly solid
and RC3 should be coming any day. As well as standard addons for Kodi, it has
an App Store that will ultimately let you install things like torrent clients
and the like with ease. Their default skin needs a little work but it's nice
and fast.

Great job Sam and the team.

------
sonicrocketman
As a recent newcomer to OSMC: It's awesome once it's set up. Finding some of
the options though can be tricksy.

~~~
dougedey
What were the options you have issues with? I'm looking into it for one of my
nodes.

------
aidenn0
How many XBMC based distros are there now?

------
slackstation
Wake me when they have a device that supports 4k@60fps smoothly. I have yet to
see one do so on Kodi.

